# Irish in Brisbane



## camellia kelly (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone.
I did a search for this subject and it seems a bit random. 
I'm wondering are there any groups of Irish people that are keeping in touch in Brisbane or are there any Irish community groups there? 
Also, are there many families heading over to Brisbane in the near future?
We're going in 2 weeks and would like some get to know what its like from an Irish point of view etc....
Thanks,
Camellia


----------



## MrsBubbles (May 15, 2011)

Hi Camellia,

Hope you are settling in well. Just wondering, what visa did you get to go over. My husband and I are desperate to move back to Australia. I am a medical secretary / medical administrator but with the mortgage here its so hard to save the money to relocate. 

We love Brisbane. Just wondered if the move was smooth for you. Was it a huge decision. We're on a cross road at the moment. 

Michelle:juggle:


----------



## camellia kelly (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Michelle,
We're heading over on the 19th. It was a decision we didn't make too easily. 
We're on a 457 VISA as my hubby got a job as a civil engineer. He had interview middle of March and here we are now. 
It's not been easy with getting house ready to rent and getting buckets of paperwork sorted too. (not to mention all the sleepless nights with worry) 
I would recommend doing it if u can. 
Camellia.


----------



## MrsBubbles (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for your quick reply. Hope you are enjoying your Last Irish Bank Holiday Monday. Did your husband have to go to Australia to have the interview or was it done locally. Did he have some connections there work-wise or was it all off your own bat? Need to get away from this Kerry Weather!!! Raining again today!:eyebrows:


----------



## camellia kelly (Apr 6, 2011)

Ha ha ha... Raining here in Cork too. We don't notice the Bank Holiday weekends with hubby off work. 
The company was interviewing in Dublin as well as having a stand at an Emigration Expo that was on in the RDS. So we went to the expo on the sat and he stayed up for the interview on the Monday. He applied through a recruitment agency that deals with companies abroad. 
The company thankfully are bringing us over with flights, removals included. 
It would be a good idea to look at recruitment agencies that deal in your field and see have they got vacancies in Oz too. 
Hope the above makes sense.


----------



## MrsBubbles (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Camellia and best of luck with your exciting move. Hopefully it will be us one day.


----------



## mary donald (Jul 18, 2011)

*irish mum in brisbane*



camellia kelly said:


> Hi everyone.
> I did a search for this subject and it seems a bit random.
> I'm wondering are there any groups of Irish people that are keeping in touch in Brisbane or are there any Irish community groups there?
> Also, are there many families heading over to Brisbane in the near future?
> ...


hi camelia
New to all this forum stuff so not sure what im up to. Just moved from Kerry to Brisbane 3 weeks ago. I take it you are landed here now? Just wondering did you find out any info about irish meetups? Have 4 kids, hubby working so wouldnt mind some adult company. Have checked out irish mums groups but seems to be in city. We northern suburbs near morayfield area. Anyone from emerald isle around this area?? Hope you settling in to some degree, takes time i think
thanks mary


----------



## Ronan20 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm heading over to Brisbane on August 13, with family to follow afterwards, and I'd be interested in this also.

Ronan


----------



## Janz (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi All,
We're a month here in Brisbane today. We're 25minutes outside the city in Tanah Merah - which is near Logan! We're starting to settle in now with dh at work & my daughter starting kindy. It's all very different but with time hopefully will all work out  
If anyone lands anywhere near us would be more than happy to meet up. Would be nice to spend time with people going through the same things!!!
Good luck to everyone planning to move or already made the big leap!
Jan x


----------



## Janz (Apr 19, 2011)

Janz said:


> Hi All,
> We're a month here in Brisbane today. We're 25minutes outside the city in Tanah Merah - which is near Logan! We're starting to settle in now with dh at work & my daughter starting kindy. It's all very different but with time hopefully will all work out
> If anyone lands anywhere near us would be more than happy to meet up. Would be nice to spend time with people going through the same things!!!
> Good luck to everyone planning to move or already made the big leap!
> Jan x


----------



## Janz (Apr 19, 2011)

....


----------



## mary donald (Jul 18, 2011)

Janz said:


> Hi All,
> We're a month here in Brisbane today. We're 25minutes outside the city in Tanah Merah - which is near Logan! We're starting to settle in now with dh at work & my daughter starting kindy. It's all very different but with time hopefully will all work out
> If anyone lands anywhere near us would be more than happy to meet up. Would be nice to spend time with people going through the same things!!!
> Good luck to everyone planning to move or already made the big leap!
> Jan x


hi jan
found out there is irish mums meet up somewhere south of city, cant remember where exactly off hand. try IASAQ website it on there. I am really north of city, not really convenient for me, might suit you. Good luck
Mary


----------



## pollymac (Jul 21, 2011)

mary donald said:


> hi camelia
> New to all this forum stuff so not sure what im up to. Just moved from Kerry to Brisbane 3 weeks ago. I take it you are landed here now? Just wondering did you find out any info about irish meetups? Have 4 kids, hubby working so wouldnt mind some adult company. Have checked out irish mums groups but seems to be in city. We northern suburbs near morayfield area. Anyone from emerald isle around this area?? Hope you settling in to some degree, takes time i think
> thanks mary


Hi Mary, I am about 20 mins south of your in North Lakes. Been here two weeks with two kids. Hubby is working all day also so if you fancy meeting for a cuppa give me a shout. Do you have the kids in school yet? We are still trying to make up our mind about where to go.


----------



## mary donald (Jul 18, 2011)

pollymac said:


> Hi Mary, I am about 20 mins south of your in North Lakes. Been here two weeks with two kids. Hubby is working all day also so if you fancy meeting for a cuppa give me a shout. Do you have the kids in school yet? We are still trying to make up our mind about where to go.


That be great, prob some day next wk if that suits you. have one kid in school and others will be in play school when we get organised. moving to new house next wk. Can we email each other to arrange, all new to forum so not sure what to do next!


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving to Sydney*

Welcome in advance to Australia. If you are looking for Irish community then go to Brisbane. There are some Irish families living. The Sydney also has some Irish people. But mostly in Brisbane because of the relatively cool weather.


----------



## pollymac (Jul 21, 2011)

mary donald said:


> That be great, prob some day next wk if that suits you. have one kid in school and others will be in play school when we get organised. moving to new house next wk. Can we email each other to arrange, all new to forum so not sure what to do next!


Hi Mary

Sorry for delay in getting back to you. Had no internet there for over a week, was lost without it. How is the move going? Lucky you has your kids all organised with school and playschool. I still have to get all that organised. I have to make a trip up to Morayfield one day next week to return a toaster to Harvey Norman so let me know if you fancy meeting somewhere if it suits. I will have my two children with me though so might not get a lot of peace to sit for long; would be nice to meet for a cuppa though. How are you settling in? I am finding it really hard to be honest. My husbands job was supposed to be in Brisbane but hasn't started yet so he is in Sydney and I am here on my own with the two kids. Not how I had imagined our wonderful new life in Australia but hopefully he will be up here soon.


----------



## mary donald (Jul 18, 2011)

that will be great. I just off morayfield road. I know it is not easy for sure but as people keep saying, it is early stages. We spent a long hard time getting here, so keep your chin up it will all work out well in the end. Call up and we can get a load off our chest!! Have plenty garden space here for kids, mine not in playschool just yet. Moved into house today so all go. Next week be fine monday suit you?


----------



## pollymac (Jul 21, 2011)

mary donald said:


> that will be great. I just off morayfield road. I know it is not easy for sure but as people keep saying, it is early stages. We spent a long hard time getting here, so keep your chin up it will all work out well in the end. Call up and we can get a load off our chest!! Have plenty garden space here for kids, mine not in playschool just yet. Moved into house today so all go. Next week be fine monday suit you?



I know, it is early stages. I just have to keep reminding myself of that. Monday wouldn't suit as I am going down to the Gold Coast on Saturday and will most likely stay down until Monday. How about Tuesday? Not too sure about using this forum, don't know if this is a private message or for all the world to see. Send me your address, relying solely on the GPS to get me everywhere. I wouldn't make it out the garage door without it at this stage. LoL


----------



## mary donald (Jul 18, 2011)

pollymac said:


> I know, it is early stages. I just have to keep reminding myself of that. Monday wouldn't suit as I am going down to the Gold Coast on Saturday and will most likely stay down until Monday. How about Tuesday? Not too sure about using this forum, don't know if this is a private message or for all the world to see. Send me your address, relying solely on the GPS to get me everywhere. I wouldn't make it out the garage door without it at this stage. LoL


sorry not replying earlier. busy busy!! tomoro would be fine. cant figure out how to send private message so i give you my mobile. will you phone me today to confirm. 0410891829 talk soon.
mary


----------



## tara2703 (Aug 10, 2011)

mary donald said:


> hi jan
> found out there is irish mums meet up somewhere south of city, cant remember where exactly off hand. try IASAQ website it on there. I am really north of city, not really convenient for me, might suit you. Good luck
> Mary


Hi, my name is Tara and myself My husband and 3 children moved to Brisbane 2 months ago. we are living in Calamvale, south of the city. We would love to meet up with irish families in the same situation. The kids are aged 11, 8 and 4. They seem to be settling well but its more difficult for us to meet people.


----------



## blarneygirl (Mar 11, 2011)

mary donald said:


> hi camelia
> New to all this forum stuff so not sure what im up to. Just moved from Kerry to Brisbane 3 weeks ago. I take it you are landed here now? Just wondering did you find out any info about irish meetups? Have 4 kids, hubby working so wouldnt mind some adult company. Have checked out irish mums groups but seems to be in city. We northern suburbs near morayfield area. Anyone from emerald isle around this area?? Hope you settling in to some degree, takes time i think
> thanks mary


Hi Mary

Welcome to Brissy I hope you have settled a little bit better since your last posts. I am currently in Bracken ridge not too far from you so if you feel lke catching up for a coffee just contact me. I have a 10 year old daughter and twin boy and girl age 3 1/2 . I would love to hear from you


----------



## smelf1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi all,

Just a quick question, who did you use to ship your household goods and what prices were you quoted.

We will hopefully be over in March-April and will be shipping the dog, car and household items.

I am going over first to check out jobs etc and pick a city to settle in before the family and items are shipped.

Thanks


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

camellia kelly said:


> Hi everyone.
> I did a search for this subject and it seems a bit random.
> I'm wondering are there any groups of Irish people that are keeping in touch in Brisbane or are there any Irish community groups there?
> Also, are there many families heading over to Brisbane in the near future?
> ...


Just querying after having been OS myself for quite a few years .... I don't really get why you are relying / trying to link up with fellow countrymen in a new country so much .... Yep sure, its always nice to find some friendly faces when you are in a new place, but why not try to mix with your "fellow ozzies" ... promise we won't bight your heads off and after all we do speak english ... well sort of ...


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

smelf1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick question, who did you use to ship your household goods and what prices were you quoted.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Just to let u know importing ure pets, rules r changing Jan 2012. Look at importing dog to Oz! They will needs a rabes vaccine with 150 clear days frm titre blood test.Regards Judy


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

No problem finding Irish groups in brisbane, there are plenty of pubs with redhand of ulster flags between the CBD and Stafford


----------



## robanne12003 (Apr 11, 2013)

smelf1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick question, who did you use to ship your household goods and what prices were you quoted.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I was wondering how did you get on with your move. We are planning to go in the next year and our biggest worry is the 2 dogs and cat. Can you give me some idea of your experience with your dog? I know it is supposed to be very expensive plus not going to be easy to get a rental. Its quite likely that I am going to have to rehome them here which I am so upset at having to do. Any advice you could give me would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks 

Robyn


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi,
I brought my dog when we came over from UK -Brisbane, it cost all told with vaccinations all vet checks, quarantine etc etc about £3000, she is a small jack Russell ......
I think you may find it difficult with renting , as Majority of Australians view dogs as guard dogs and are kept outside in gardens.....most rental houses make you sign a contract that you will not allow the dog in the house , but after talking with lots of ppl they do bring their pets in, but obviously make sure that are careful nothing in spoilt etc....

I could not of left my dog in the UK, the way I saw we was starting a new life in OZ, I had owned her since she was a puppy , and she is a big part of my life & family.....
If you are planning to bring your pets make sure you get the rabies vaccine ASAP,because 180 days need to pass then your animal needs to be retested to see if it has caused immunity....
Regards Judy


----------

